# kdm und gdm wahnsinnig langsam

## Daniel_K

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiss das dieses Problem mehrfach im Forum diskutiert wurde aber leider hat keine der Antworten bei mir funktioniert. Hier mein Problem:

Egal ob ich kdm oder gdm starte ich warte erst einmal minutenlang auf den Greeter. Nachdem Login vergehen wieder mindestens 5 Minuten bis KDE erschient. KDE an sich scheint voll lauffähig zu sein nur das das starten jeder Anwendung wieder in etwa 5 Minuten dauert (Konsole zum Beispiel). In keinem Log finde ich Fehler oder sonst etwas auffälliges. 

Ich habe kde, gnome und xfree komplett neu gebaut (Hat ganz schön gedauert   :Very Happy:  ), hat aber leider nix gebracht. "fontconfig" habe ich auch neu gebaut aber der Effekt war auch wieder null. Ich habe versucht mittels "strace" zu schauen was bei kdm so lange dauert aber im strace passiert einfach auch nix. 

Ich hoffe jemand hier hat eine Lösung für mich denn mir gehen jetzt langsam die Ideen aus.

Hier nochmal meine Systemkonfiguration: XFree86 4.2.1,  kde 3.1.1-r1

Wäre echt super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.   :Smile: 

----------

## wudmx

mir faellt jetzt spontan auch nix ein, nur ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich z.b. gar kein gdm/kdm benutze... mach es doch mal per startx (und der ~/.xsession) siehe gentoo.de -> desktop-config!

----------

## eryvile

Was KDE und den langsamen Start von Programmen anbetrifft, da gab es mal das Problem, dass in /etc/hosts der Rechner eingetragen sein musste (bei DHCP-Systemen genügt ein Eintrag mit 127.0.0.1). Ich weiß aber nicht mehr, ob das noch aktuell ist, bei mir sieht die /etc/hosts zumindest so aus:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

127.0.0.1       notebook
```

Vielleicht hilft es ja  :Question:  Ich hab im Moment gdm am Laufen und das ist ziemlich schnell da (mir scheint, schneller als kdm, aber da kann ich mich auch täuschen...  :Wink: )

----------

## Daniel_K

Meine /etc/hosts und /etc/hostname haben gültige Einträge. Ich habe versucht den einfachen Start einer Konsole unter KDE mit strace zu verfolgen. Datei habe ich gesehen das er ungefähr 50 Libs nicht findet und die auch tatsächlich nicht vorhanden sind. Diese Fehler übergeht er aber einfach und nach 5 Minuten kommt dann die Konsole.

Ich kapier das alles nicht.      :Sad: 

----------

## wudmx

dann mach mal ein emerge sync und update mal dein ganzes kde..

----------

## Daniel_K

Hab vor 2 Tagen alles komplett neu gebaut. Ich glaube nicht das es was bringt alles noch mal zu bauen da es beim Build keine Fehler gab.

----------

## kris99

Für mich klingt das nach einem Netzwerkproblem. Versuch doch mal folgendes:

# ifconfig

Sind alle Interfaces richtig konfiguriert?

# route

Existiert die loopback-destination

 und vor allem funktioniert der name service? Einfach mal ein

# ping www.gentoo.de

 absetzen.

Wenn das alles okay ist, würde ich noch folgendes probieren:

# emerge sync

# emerge -uvp --deep world

Ansonsten alle log genau durchsuchen, vor allem '/var/log/XFree86.0.log'

Irgendeines Hinweis mußt Du doch finden.

----------

## Daniel_K

Ich glaube nicht das es am XFree86 liegt weil zum Beispiel Fluxbox toll funktioniert. Das dauert keine Sekunde bis alles da ist. Ich glaube eher das es mit KDE oder Gnome zusammenhängt. Ich hab im XFree86.0.log auch schon geschaut aber nix gefunden. Hier ein Auszug für eine Session:

XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 3 September 2002

        If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

        newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

        reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20 i686 [ELF]

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 15 13:04:49 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "DontZap"

(--) using VT number 7

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,7190 card 0e11,b110 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,7191 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 104c,ac1c card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:04:1: chip 104c,ac1c card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 8086,7110 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 8086,7111 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 8086,7112 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 8086,7113 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 125d,1978 card 0e11,b112 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 8086,1229 card 8086,2204 rev 09 class 02,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 11c1,0445 card 8086,2204 rev 00 class 07,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c4d card 0e11,b160 rev 64 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x8c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0x40000000 - 0x410fffff (0x1100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Mach64 LM rev 100, Mem @ 0x40000000/24, 0x41000000/12, I/O @ 0x2000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 6.4.8

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4. :Cool:  for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets: ATI Rage 128 RE (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 RF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro PD (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Pro PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro PP (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Pro PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility LE (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility LF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility MF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility ML (AGP)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE QY (AGP), ATI Radeon VE QZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility LW (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QO (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Ql (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9000 If (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "Card0".

(II) ATI:  Shared PCI/AGP Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 detected.

(II) ATI:  Shared PCI/AGP Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 assigned to active "Device" section "Card0".

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "atimisc"

(II) LoadModule: "atimisc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/atimisc_drv.o

(II) Module atimisc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 6.4.8

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] 0  0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [12] 0  0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] -1 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [22] 0  0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [23] 0  0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) ATI(0): Chipset:  "ati".

(**) ATI(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) ATI(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) ATI(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8128 kB

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MACH64

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MACH64RM

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(--) ATI(0): ATI 3D Rage Mobility graphics controller detected.

(--) ATI(0): Chip type 4C4D "LM", version 4, foundry TSMC, class 0, revision 0x01.

(--) ATI(0): AGP bus interface detected;  block I/O base is 0x2000.

(--) ATI(0): ATI Mach64 adapter detected.

(!!) ATI(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

 of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) ATI(0): Internal RAMDAC (subtype 1) detected.

(==) ATI(0): RGB weight 565

(==) ATI(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) ATI(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) ATI(0): Using Mach64 accelerator CRTC.

(--) ATI(0): 1024x768 panel (ID 1) detected.

(--) ATI(0): Panel model Toshiba LTM14C421.

(--) ATI(0): Panel clock is 65.146 MHz.

(II) ATI(0): Using digital flat panel interface.

(II) ATI(0): Storing hardware cursor image at 0x407FFC00.

(II) ATI(0): Using 8 MB linear aperture at 0x40000000.

(!!) ATI(0): Virtual resolutions will be limited to 8191 kB

 due to linear aperture size and/or placement of hardware cursor image area.

(II) ATI(0): Using Block 0 MMIO aperture at 0x41000400.

(II) ATI(0): Using Block 1 MMIO aperture at 0x41000000.

(II) ATI(0): MMIO write caching enabled.

(--) ATI(0): 8192 kB of SDRAM (1:1) detected (using 8191 kB).

(WW) ATI(0): Cannot shadow an accelerated frame buffer.

(II) ATI(0): Engine XCLK 124.453 MHz;  Refresh rate code 12.

(--) ATI(0): Internal programmable clock generator detected.

(--) ATI(0): Reference clock 29.500 MHz.

(II) ATI(0): Maximum clock: 230.00 MHz

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using mode "1152x864" (no mode of this name)

(--) ATI(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) ATI(0): Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(==) ATI(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.1

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MS[B]

        [1] 0   0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MS[B]

        [2] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [14] 0  0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [15] 0  0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [16] 0  0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IS[B]

        [17] -1 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [25] 0  0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [26] 0  0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) ATI(0): Largest offscreen areas (with overlaps):

(II) ATI(0):    1024 x 3327 rectangle at 0,768

(II) ATI(0):    512 x 3328 rectangle at 0,768

(II) ATI(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                18 256x256 slots

                6 512x512 slots

(==) ATI(0): Backing store disabled

(==) ATI(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse0: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Open APM successful

----------

## eryvile

 *Daniel_K wrote:*   

> Datei habe ich gesehen das er ungefähr 50 Libs nicht findet und die auch tatsächlich nicht vorhanden sind. 

 

Welche libs fehlen denn genau? Vielleicht lässt sich darüber eruieren woran es eigentlich wirklich liegt. An X liegt es meiner Meinung nach nicht, denn das log ist ok   :Confused:   :Question: 

----------

## Daniel_K

Ich hab jetzt noch mal das ganze System upgedated mit "emerge -uv --deep world". Leider ohne Erfolg.  Hier ist der Output von "strace kdm -nodaemon":

execve("/usr/kde/3.1/bin/kdm", ["kdm", "-nodaemon"], [/* 38 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="deathstar.empire.sw", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x8061a68

open("/etc/ld.so.preload", O_RDONLY)    = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/kde/3.1/lib/i686/mmx/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/kde/3.1/lib/i686/mmx", 0xbfffea90) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.1/lib/i686/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/kde/3.1/lib/i686", 0xbfffea90) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.1/lib/mmx/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/kde/3.1/lib/mmx", 0xbfffea90) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/kde/3.1/lib/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/kde/3.1/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=16384, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/qt/3/lib/i686/mmx/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/qt/3/lib/i686/mmx", 0xbfffea90) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/qt/3/lib/i686/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/qt/3/lib/i686", 0xbfffea90) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/qt/3/lib/mmx/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/qt/3/lib/mmx", 0xbfffea90) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/qt/3/lib/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/qt/3/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/X11R6/lib/i686/mmx/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/X11R6/lib/i686/mmx", 0xbfffea90) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/X11R6/lib/i686/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/X11R6/lib/i686", 0xbfffea90) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/X11R6/lib/mmx/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/X11R6/lib/mmx", 0xbfffea90) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\22"..., 1024) = 1024

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1094650, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1014620, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40014000

mprotect(0x40109000, 11100, PROT_NONE)  = 0

mmap2(0x40109000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0xf4) = 0x40109000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/kde/3.1/lib/libXau.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/qt/3/lib/libXau.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/X11R6/lib/libXau.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200\v\0"..., 1024) = 1024

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=11156, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4010c000

mmap2(NULL, 11528, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4010d000

mprotect(0x4010f000, 3336, PROT_NONE)   = 0

mmap2(0x4010f000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x1) = 0x4010f000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/kde/3.1/lib/libpam.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/qt/3/lib/libpam.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/X11R6/lib/libpam.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=70384, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 70384, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40110000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libpam.so.0", O_RDONLY)      = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 \25\0\000"..., 1024) = 1024

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=35771, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 29332, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40122000

mprotect(0x40129000, 660, PROT_NONE)    = 0

mmap2(0x40129000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x7) = 0x40129000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/kde/3.1/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/qt/3/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/X11R6/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 \31\0\000"..., 1024) = 1024

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=11820, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 11484, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4012a000

mprotect(0x4012c000, 3292, PROT_NONE)   = 0

mmap2(0x4012c000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x1) = 0x4012c000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/kde/3.1/lib/libresolv.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/qt/3/lib/libresolv.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/X11R6/lib/libresolv.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libresolv.so.2", O_RDONLY)   = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 (\0\000"..., 1024) = 1024

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=69952, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 69508, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4012d000

mprotect(0x4013b000, 12164, PROT_NONE)  = 0

mmap2(0x4013b000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0xe) = 0x4013b000

mmap2(0x4013c000, 8068, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4013c000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/kde/3.1/lib/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/qt/3/lib/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/X11R6/lib/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY)     = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\20\16\0"..., 1024) = 1024

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10634, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 10692, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4013e000

mprotect(0x40140000, 2500, PROT_NONE)   = 0

mmap2(0x40140000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x1) = 0x40140000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/kde/3.1/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/qt/3/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/X11R6/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200^\1"..., 1024) = 1024

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1422645, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1244260, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40141000

mprotect(0x40268000, 35940, PROT_NONE)  = 0

mmap2(0x40268000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x127) = 0x40268000

mmap2(0x4026d000, 15460, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4026d000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40271000

munmap(0x40110000, 70384)               = 0

umask(022)                              = 022

umask(022)                              = 022

open("/dev/null", O_RDONLY)             = 3

dup2(3, 0)                              = 0

close(3)                                = 0

getpid()                                = 3364

readlink("/proc/3364/exe", "/usr/kde/3.1/bin/kdm", 4096) = 20

brk(0)                                  = 0x8061a68

brk(0x8062a68)                          = 0x8062a68

brk(0x8063000)                          = 0x8063000

getuid32()                              = 0

fstat64(1, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=7925, ...}) = 0

fstat64(2, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=7983, ...}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [],  :Cool:   = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

pipe([5, 6])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, ~[], [],  :Cool:  = 0

fork()                                  = 3365

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL,  :Cool:  = 0

close(3)                                = 0

close(6)                                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL},  :Cool:  = 0

write(4, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

write(4, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\3\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "$\0\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "/usr/kde/3.1/share/config/kdm/kd"..., 36) = 36

read(5, "\377\377\377\377", 4)          = 4

read(5, "\25\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "/etc/X11/xdm/Xaccess\0", 21)   = 21

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

stat64("/usr/kde/3.1/share/config/kdm/kdmrc", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=17672, ...}) = 0

read(5, "\26\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "/etc/X11/xdm/Xservers\0", 22)  = 22

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

stat64("/usr/kde/3.1/share/config/kdm/kdmrc", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=17672, ...}) = 0

write(4, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

write(4, "\4\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

write(4, "\3\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

write(4, "\2\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\2\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

write(4, "\377\377\377\377", 4)         = 4

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [],  :Cool:   = 0

stat64("/usr/kde/3.1/share/config/kdm/kdmrc", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=17672, ...}) = 0

write(4, "\2\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

write(4, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

write(4, "$\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

write(4, "/usr/kde/3.1/share/config/kdm/kd"..., 36) = 36

read(5, "\27\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "x\0\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\t\0\0\1", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\21\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "/var/run/xdm-pid\0", 17)       = 17

read(5, "\n\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\v\0\0\1", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\17\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "/var/run/xauth\0", 15)         = 15

read(5, "\4\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\6\0\0\2", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\3\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\23\0\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\20\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "/var/run/xdmctl\0", 16)        = 16

read(5, "\24\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\f\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\20\0\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0", 1)                        = 1

read(5, "\17\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\17\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\16\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\r\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\21\0\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\26\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "/etc/X11/xdm/Xwilling\0", 22)  = 22

read(5, "\7\0\0\1", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\v\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "/sbin/halt\0", 11)             = 11

read(5, "\10\0\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\r\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "/sbin/reboot\0", 13)           = 13

read(5, "\25\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\26\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\10\20\0\0", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\t\20\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\v\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "/sbin/lilo\0", 11)             = 11

read(5, "\n\20\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\n\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "/boot/map\0", 10)              = 10

read(5, "\22\0\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\4\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "kde\0", 4)                     = 4

open("/var/run/xdm-pid", O_RDWR)        = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=5, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40110000

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(3, "3333\n", 4096)                 = 5

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_SET)            = 0

fcntl64(3, F_SETLK, {type=F_WRLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=0}) = 0

getpid()                                = 3364

write(3, "3364\n", 5)                   = 5

time(NULL)                              = 1050493406

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {0x80518c0, [], 0x4000000}, {SIG_DFL},  :Cool:  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x80518c0, [], 0x4000000}, {SIG_DFL},  :Cool:  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGHUP, {0x80518f0, [], 0x4000000}, {SIG_DFL},  :Cool:  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x80518b0, [], 0x4000000}, {SIG_DFL},  :Cool:  = 0

mkdir("/var/run/xdmctl", 0755)          = -1 EEXIST (File exists)

unlink("/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl")        = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

mknod("/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl", S_IFIFO) = 0

chown32(0x8061df8, 0xffffffff, 0)       = 0

chmod("/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl", 0620)   = 0

open("/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK) = 6

stat64("/usr/kde/3.1/share/config/kdm/kdmrc", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=17672, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/X11/xdm/Xaccess", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=2059, ...}) = 0

write(4, "\2\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

write(4, "\3\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

write(4, "\25\0\0\0", 4)                = 4

write(4, "/etc/X11/xdm/Xaccess\0", 21)  = 21

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

stat64("/usr/kde/3.1/share/config/kdm/kdmrc", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=17672, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/X11/xdm/Xservers", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=487, ...}) = 0

write(4, "\2\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

write(4, "\2\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

write(4, "\26\0\0\0", 4)                = 4

write(4, "/etc/X11/xdm/Xservers\0", 22) = 22

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\3\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, ":0\0", 3)                      = 3

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\r\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\2\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\21\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "/usr/X11R6/bin/X\0", 17)       = 17

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [],  :Cool:   = 0

stat64("/usr/kde/3.1/share/config/kdm/kdmrc", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=17672, ...}) = 0

write(4, "\2\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

write(4, "\4\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

write(4, "$\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

write(4, "/usr/kde/3.1/share/config/kdm/kd"..., 36) = 36

write(4, "\3\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

write(4, ":0\0", 3)                     = 3

write(4, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "I\0\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\n\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "!\2\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\0\1\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\1\1\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\17\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\2\1\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\17\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\3\1\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\5\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\4\1\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "x\0\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\5\1\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\4\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\6\1\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\5\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\7\1\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\5\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\10\1\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\v\1\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\f\1\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\17\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\r\1\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\16\1\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\20\1\0\2", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\23\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1\0", 19)     = 19

read(5, "\21\1\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0", 1)                        = 1

read(5, "\25\1\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\36\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\26\1\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\30\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "/etc/X11/xdm/Xresources\0", 24) = 24

read(5, "\27\1\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\24\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "/usr/X11R6/bin/xrdb\0", 20)    = 20

read(5, "\30\1\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\26\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0\0", 22)  = 22

read(5, "\31\1\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\'\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "/usr/kde/3.1/share/config/kdm/Xs"..., 39) = 39

read(5, "\32\1\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "%\0\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "/usr/kde/3.1/share/config/kdm/Xr"..., 37) = 37

read(5, "\33\1\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\26\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "/etc/X11/xdm/Xsession\0", 22)  = 22

read(5, "\34\1\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, ",\0\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/us"..., 44) = 44

read(5, "\35\1\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "<\0\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/u"..., 60) = 60

read(5, "\36\1\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\10\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "/bin/sh\0",  :Cool:                  = 8

read(5, "\37\1\0\1", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\25\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "/usr/X11R6/bin/xterm\0", 21)   = 21

read(5, " \1\0\1", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\5\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "/tmp\0", 5)                    = 5

read(5, "\"\1\0\1", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\31\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "/usr/kde/3.1/bin/chooser\0", 25) = 25

read(5, "#\1\0\2", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "$\1\0\1", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0", 1)                        = 1

read(5, "%\1\0\1", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0", 1)                        = 1

read(5, "&\1\0\1", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0", 1)                        = 1

read(5, "\'\1\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "(\1\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, ")\1\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "*\1\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "+\1\0\1", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\6\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, ".wmrc\0", 6)                   = 6

read(5, ",\1\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\2\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "-\1\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\2\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, ".\1\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "/\1\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\20\20\0\2", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\4\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\v\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "kde-3.1.1a\0", 11)             = 11

read(5, "\t\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "Xsession\0", 9)                = 9

read(5, "\n\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "kde-3.0.4\0", 10)              = 10

read(5, "\f\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "kde-3.1_rc2\0", 12)            = 12

read(5, "\21\20\0\1", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\10\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "Keramik\0",  :Cool:                  = 8

read(5, ",\20\0\1", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\10\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "Default\0",  :Cool:                  = 8

read(5, "\22\20\0\0", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\23\20\0\1", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0", 1)                        = 1

read(5, "\24\20\0\0", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\25\20\0\0", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\26\20\0\0", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "&\20\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\27\20\0\1", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\24\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "verdana,12,5,0,50,0\0", 20)    = 20

read(5, "\30\20\0\1", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\24\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "verdana,12,5,0,75,0\0", 20)    = 20

read(5, "\31\20\0\1", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\24\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "Welcome to %s at %n\0", 20)    = 20

read(5, "\32\20\0\1", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\24\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "verdana,24,5,0,50,0\0", 20)    = 20

read(5, "\'\20\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "(\20\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\2\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\33\20\0\1", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\6\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "en_US\0", 6)                   = 6

read(5, "\34\20\0\0", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\35\20\0\2", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\36\20\0\2", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\37\20\0\0", 4)                = 4

read(5, "\350\3\0\0", 4)                = 4

read(5, " \20\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\350\375\0\0", 4)              = 4

read(5, "!\20\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "+\20\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\2\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\"\20\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "#\20\0\1", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0", 1)                        = 1

read(5, "$\20\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "%\20\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\0\20\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\0\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\1\20\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\3\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\2\20\0\0", 4)                 = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, ")\20\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "\1\0\0\0", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "*\20\0\1", 4)                  = 4

read(5, "+\0\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(5, "/usr/kde/3.1/share/config/kdm/ba"..., 43) = 43

time([1050493406])                      = 1050493406

gettimeofday({1050493406, 949010}, NULL) = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 7

read(7, "\\\272\10\206\f=\367\274",  :Cool:   = 8

close(7)                                = 0

mkdir("/var/run/xauth", 0755)           = -1 EEXIST (File exists)

gettimeofday({1050493406, 949376}, NULL) = 0

getpid()                                = 3364

open("/var/run/xauth/A:0-pQUCjY", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_EXCL, 0600) = 7

fcntl64(7, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fstat64(7, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40111000

_llseek(7, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

write(7, "\377\377\0\0\0\0\0\22MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1\0\20@G*I"..., 44) = 44

close(7)                                = 0

munmap(0x40111000, 4096)                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGUSR1, {0x8057210, [], 0x4000000}, {SIG_DFL},  :Cool:  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, ~[], [],  :Cool:  = 0

fork()                                  = 3366

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL,  :Cool:  = 0

--- SIGUSR1 (User defined signal 1) ---

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [],  :Cool:   = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGALRM, {0x80573a0, [], 0x4000000}, {SIG_DFL},  :Cool:  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGUSR1, {0x80573c0, [], 0x4000000}, {0x8057210, [], 0x4000000},  :Cool:  = 0

wait4(-1, NULL, WNOHANG, NULL)          = 0

alarm(0)                                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGALRM, {SIG_DFL}, {0x80573a0, [], 0x4000000},  :Cool:  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGUSR1, {0x8057210, [], 0x4000000}, {0x80573c0, [], 0x4000000},  :Cool:  = 0

pipe([7, 8])                            = 0

fcntl64(7, F_SETFL, O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK) = 0

mkdir("/var/run/xdmctl", 0755)          = -1 EEXIST (File exists)

unlink("/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0")     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

mknod("/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0", S_IFIFO) = 0

chown32(0x80624d8, 0xffffffff, 0)       = 0

chmod("/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0", 0620) = 0

open("/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK) = 9

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, ~[], [],  :Cool:  = 0

fork()                                  = 3367

XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 3 September 2002

	If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

	newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

	reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 16 13:43:26 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL,  :Cool:  = 0

close(4)                                = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) ---

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

close(5)                                = 0

wait4(3365, [WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0], 0, NULL) = 3365

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [HUP ALRM CHLD], [],  :Cool:  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL,  :Cool:  = 0

wait4(-1, 0xbfffe51c, WNOHANG, NULL)    = 0

select(10, [6 7 9], NULL, NULL, NULLexpected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_1: line 8 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_2: line 11 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_3: line 14 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_4: line 17 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_5: line 20 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_6: line 23 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_7: line 26 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_8: line 29 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_9: line 32 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_10: line 35 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_11: line 38 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_12: line 41 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_Ungrab: line 45 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_ClearGrab: line 48 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_Next_VMode: line 51 of xfree86

expected keysym, got XF86_Prev_VMode: line 54 of xfree86

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_1: line 51 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_2: line 55 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_3: line 59 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_4: line 63 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_5: line 67 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_6: line 71 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_7: line 75 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_8: line 79 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_9: line 83 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_10: line 87 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_11: line 91 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_12: line 95 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_Ungrab: line 135 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_ClearGrab: line 141 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_Prev_VMode: line 147 of pc/pc

expected keysym, got XF86_Next_VMode: line 157 of pc/pc

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: line 7: /usr/kde/3.1/bin/kdmdesktop: No such file or directory

sessions: SessionTypes=Gnome,Xsession,fluxbox,kde-3.1,kde-3.1.1,kde-3.1.1a,

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.1

Changing kdmrc in /usr

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.1

 <unfinished ...>

Hoffe das hier jemand eine Lösung weiss.

Danke im Vorab

----------

## nman

sorry dass ich diesen uralt-thread wieder ausgrabe, aber wenn Du fontconfig und freetype neu mergest sollte alles wieder in ordnung sein.

----------

